# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  ليحل هادو الالغاز كامل نستعـــرف بيه نسميه ســيـــــد الالغاز.....

## شمعة الظلام

لليحل هادو الالغاز كامل نستعـــرف بيه نسميه ســيـــــد الالغاز..... 

*- من هو الواحد الذي لاثاني له والاثنان الذين لاثالث لهما والثلاثة الذين لارابع لهما والاربعة الذين لاخمسة لهم والخمسة الذين لاسادس لهم والستة الذين لاسابع لهم والسبعة الذين لاثامن لهم والثمانية الذين لاتاسع لهم ؟ 
2- ماهو الشئ الذي يكسو الناس وهو دائما عاري ؟ 
3- ماهو الشئ الذي يجري ولا يمشي ؟ 
4- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا حذفنا وسطه انقلب الى ضده ؟ 
5- لماذا يغمض الجندي احدى عينية اذا اراد ان يسدد البندقية ؟ 
6- شئ في السماء وليس في الماء ؟ 
7- ماهو الباب الذي لايمكنت فتحة ؟
8- من هو الذي يتمنى ان يكون للانسان رأسان بدلا من رأس واحد ؟ 
9- سلم لايصعد عليه أحد فماهو ؟ 
10- ماهو البيت الذي لايسكن فيه أحد ؟ 
11- ماهي الكلمة التي ينتقض معناها اذا نطقنا بها ؟ 
12- هناك عقرب لايلدغ ولايعض ولا يخاف منه أحد حتى الاطفال ؟ 
13- ماهو اسم الشهر الميلادي الذي اذا حذفت اوله تحول الى اسم فاكهة ؟ 
14- ماهو اسم الشهر الهجري الذي اذا حذفت اوسطه تحول الى اسم فاكهة ؟ 
15- ماهو اسم الشهر الهجري الذي اذا حذفت اوله اصبح بئرا ؟ 
16- ماهو اسم الشهر الهجري الذي اذا حذفت اوله هرب ؟ 
17- ماهو اسم الشهر الميلادي الذي اذا حذفت اوله واوسطه تحول الى اسم طائر مائي ؟ 
18- شجرة لها 12 فرع في كل فرع 30 غصن في كل غصن 5 ثمرات اثنتان في الشمس وثلاث في الظل فماهي هذه الشجرة ؟ 
19- ماهو الشئ الذي تذبحه وتبكي عليه ؟ 
20- مالذي يكون بين السماء والارض غير الفضاء ؟ 
21- من اي شئ نأخذ السكر ؟ 
22- من اين يشرب سكان وادي النيل ؟ 
23- ماهو الشئ الذي له وجه وبلا لسان ويدل على الزمان ؟ 
24- ماهو الشئ الذي تملكة انت ولكن يستعمله غيرك اكثر منك ؟ 
25- ماهو الشئ الذي يفعله الفلاح اول ما يضع رجله على ارضه ؟ 
26- اوله مثل آخره ونصفه كله ماهو ؟ 
27- ماهو الشئ الذي يشبه نصف القمر تماما ؟ 
28- ماهو الشئ الذي كلما زاد نقص؟ 
29- ماهو الشئ الذي كلما اخذت منه كبر ؟ 
30- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا دققته لم يدق واذا بللته بالماء يبل ؟ 
31- ماهو الشئ الذي يتكلم جميع لغات العالم ؟
32- ماهو الشئ الذي يستطيع حمل سفينة بأكملها وأعواد ثقيلة من الخشب ولكنه لايستطيع حمل مسمار واحد ؟ 
33- ماهو الشئ الذي يسير بلا رجلين ولا يدخل الا بالاذنين ؟ 
34- ماهو الشئ الذي اسمه على لونه ؟ 
35- ماهو الشئ الذي لايمشي الا بالضرب ؟ 
36- ماهو الشئ الذي ينقلنا من مكان الى مكان دون ان يتحرك ؟ 
37- ماهو الشئ الذي يطلبه الناس اذا غاب عنهم واذا حضر هربوا منه ؟ 
38- ماهو الشئ الذي يخترق الزجاج ولكن لايكسره ؟ 
39- ماهو الشئ الذي له اسنان ولا يعض احد ؟ 
40- من هو الذي يرى صديقه وعدوه بعين واحده ؟ 
41- من هما الاختان اللتان تسكنان متجاورتين ولا ترى أحدهما الاخرى ؟
42- من هو الانسان الذي يتمنى ان يكون اعور ؟ 
43- من هي الام التي لم تولد وولدت ؟ 
44- من هي الام التي لم تولد ولم تلد ؟ 
45- ماهو اهون موجود واعز مفقود ؟ 
46- من هو الشئ الذي له عشرة الاف عين ولكنه لايرى ؟ 
47- من هي التي تحترق لتفيد غيرها ؟ 
48- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا اسقيته ما يحب عاش واذا اسقيته ما يكره مات وان اطعمته اي شئ زاد ؟ 
49- كلمة تحتوي على ثمان حروف وتشمل جميع الحروف ، فماهي ؟ 
50- امس لم اكن موجود وغدا اموت فمن انا ؟ 
51- ماهو الشئ الذي ليس له عقل يفكر به ، او لسان ينطق به ، ومع ذلك ينطق بالحقيقة ؟ 
52- هل يمكن ان يكون النهر بلا ماء ؟ 
53- تمشي وتتوقف والعجيب انها بلا ارجل فماهي ؟
54- من القاتل الذي لايعاقبه الشرع ولا القانون ( ليس المنتحر ) ؟ 
55- هو ابن الماء واذا وضع في الماء يموت فمن هو ؟ 
56- من هو الذي ينام ويجلس ويمشي ويلعب وحذاءه في قدمه لايفارقة ؟
57- ماهو الجرح الذي لاينزف دما ؟ 
58- كثير من الحيوانات شعرها من الخارج ولحمها من الداخل ولكن هناك شئ شعره من الداخل ولحمه من الخارج ؟ 
59- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا دخل في الماء ضاع وتشتت وليس بالثلج ؟ 
60- ماهو القفص الذي لايحبس حيوانا او طيرا ؟ 
61- ماهو الشئ الذي له اربعة ارجل ومع ذلك لايمشي ؟ 
62- يدل على الوقت وليس بساعة ويلبس تاجا وليس بملك فمن هو ؟
63-له خمسة اصابع بدون عظم او لحم فمن يكون ؟ 
64- دولة اسلامية اول حرفين فيها مثل اخر حرفين واوسطها ركن من اركان الاسلام فمن هي ؟ 
65- بيت سكانه بالالوف ولا يتسع لعصفور فمن هو ؟ 
66- أكله شراب ونتاجه منفعه ان استراح لبس القبعة واثناء العمل يخلع القبعة فمن هو ؟ 
67- اين يأتي يوم الجمعة قبل يوم الخميس ؟ 
68- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا وقفت امامه وبكيت بكى واذا ضحكت ضحك ؟ 
69- كله ثقوب ومع ذلك يحفظ الماء فما هو ؟ 
70- حائر في السماء يسير في الفضاء يسكب دموعه فوق الارض فماهو؟ 
71- ماهو الشئ الوحيد الذي يستطيع الانسان ان يحققه بدون ان يبذل اي مجهود ؟ 
72- خمسة زائد خمسة يساوي خمسة كيف؟ 
73- عشرة وعشرة ليست عشرين واذا اضفت لها خمسين صارت احدى عشرة كيف ؟ 
74- مدينة عربية تدل على ان كلا من الاخوين له ابن اخ فماهي تلك الدولة ؟ 
75- متى يسافر الانسان بسرعة تساوي سرعة السيارة ؟ 
76- لها رقبة وليس لها رأس فما هي ؟ 
77- ماهو الشئ الذي يحاكي جميع الناس وليس فيه روح ولا احساس ولا يعمل الابقطع الرأس ؟ 
78- الاف الخيوط تسقط في النهر ولا تراها ثانية فماهي ؟ 
79-ضعيف حتى ان النسيم يحركه وقوي حتى إن السكين الحاد لايترك فيه أثر ؟ 
80- شئ كعبه للحيوان ........ ورأسه للأنسان فماهو ؟ 
81- مفتوحة الابواب في النهار مغلفة في الليل اذا نظرت اليها رأيت نفسك ؟ 
82- ماهو الشئ الذي يكتب كثيرا ولا يقرأ حرفا واحدا ؟ 
83- قاض عادل له كفان وليس له اصابع بحكمه الناس راضون فماهو ؟ 
84- اربعة حرامية لهم طربوش واحد ؟ 
85- ماهو الشئ الذي أوله في خلود واوسطه في الاخرة ونهايته في الصراخ ؟ 
86- يتعلق بك ويلازمك في النور ولكنه يختفي في الظلام فما هو ؟ 
87- ماهو الشئ الذي يعتبر غير نظيف اذا ابيض لونه ؟
88- مالذي لحمه من الداخل وعظمه من الخارج ؟ 
89- الذي يهز رأسه وهو يصعد التل ؟ 
90- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا اردت ان تستعمله رميته ؟ 
91- اين يقع البحر الذي لاماء فيه ؟ 
92- مالمقصود بالابيات الشعرية التالية :
اسم الذي اعشقه اوله في ناظره 
ان فاتني اوله فإن لي في آخره 
93- وآكلة من غير فم وبطن لها الاشجار والحيوان قوت 
اذا اطعمتها انتعشت وعاشت وان اسقيتهـــــا مـاء تمـوت 
94- اسم من اهواه اضحى في سمــا الحسن بديعـــــــا 
ان حذفت السين منه أفطـــــــر الناس جميعـــــا
95- يقال ان ستا وعشرين بنتا جلسن على واحد وعشرين كرسيا كل واحدة على كرسي كيف ؟ 
96- قال الرجل لصديقه وهو يشير الى صورة معلقة : ليس لي اخوة واخوات ولكن والد صاحب هذه الصورة ابن ابي . فمن يكون صاحب الصورة ؟ 
97- ماهو العدد الذي اذا ضربته في نفسه واضفت الى الناتج خمسة يصبح ثلاثين ؟
98- حفرة عمقها متر وارتفاعها متر وعرضها متر كم بها من تراب ؟
99- اذا كان عمري بعد 10سنوات يساوي ضعف عمري منذ 20سنة فماعمري الان ؟ 
100- كان عمر يونس35سنة في عام 1980 ولكن عمره كان 25سنة في عام 1990 كيف ؟

ارجـــو ان تنال اعجابكم*


*- من هو الواحد الذي لاثاني له والاثنان الذين لاثالث لهما والثلاثة الذين لارابع لهما والاربعة الذين لاخمسة لهم والخمسة الذين لاسادس لهم والستة الذين لاسابع لهم والسبعة الذين لاثامن لهم والثمانية الذين لاتاسع لهم ؟ 
2- ماهو الشئ الذي يكسو الناس وهو دائما عاري ؟ 
3- ماهو الشئ الذي يجري ولا يمشي ؟ 
4- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا حذفنا وسطه انقلب الى ضده ؟ 
5- لماذا يغمض الجندي احدى عينية اذا اراد ان يسدد البندقية ؟ 
6- شئ في السماء وليس في الماء ؟ 
7- ماهو الباب الذي لايمكنت فتحة ؟
8- من هو الذي يتمنى ان يكون للانسان رأسان بدلا من رأس واحد ؟ 
9- سلم لايصعد عليه أحد فماهو ؟ 
10- ماهو البيت الذي لايسكن فيه أحد ؟ 
11- ماهي الكلمة التي ينتقض معناها اذا نطقنا بها ؟ 
12- هناك عقرب لايلدغ ولايعض ولا يخاف منه أحد حتى الاطفال ؟ 
13- ماهو اسم الشهر الميلادي الذي اذا حذفت اوله تحول الى اسم فاكهة ؟ 
14- ماهو اسم الشهر الهجري الذي اذا حذفت اوسطه تحول الى اسم فاكهة ؟ 
15- ماهو اسم الشهر الهجري الذي اذا حذفت اوله اصبح بئرا ؟ 
16- ماهو اسم الشهر الهجري الذي اذا حذفت اوله هرب ؟ 
17- ماهو اسم الشهر الميلادي الذي اذا حذفت اوله واوسطه تحول الى اسم طائر مائي ؟ 
18- شجرة لها 12 فرع في كل فرع 30 غصن في كل غصن 5 ثمرات اثنتان في الشمس وثلاث في الظل فماهي هذه الشجرة ؟ 
19- ماهو الشئ الذي تذبحه وتبكي عليه ؟ 
20- مالذي يكون بين السماء والارض غير الفضاء ؟ 
21- من اي شئ نأخذ السكر ؟ 
22- من اين يشرب سكان وادي النيل ؟ 
23- ماهو الشئ الذي له وجه وبلا لسان ويدل على الزمان ؟ 
24- ماهو الشئ الذي تملكة انت ولكن يستعمله غيرك اكثر منك ؟ 
25- ماهو الشئ الذي يفعله الفلاح اول ما يضع رجله على ارضه ؟ 
26- اوله مثل آخره ونصفه كله ماهو ؟ 
27- ماهو الشئ الذي يشبه نصف القمر تماما ؟ 
28- ماهو الشئ الذي كلما زاد نقص؟ 
29- ماهو الشئ الذي كلما اخذت منه كبر ؟ 
30- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا دققته لم يدق واذا بللته بالماء يبل ؟ 
31- ماهو الشئ الذي يتكلم جميع لغات العالم ؟
32- ماهو الشئ الذي يستطيع حمل سفينة بأكملها وأعواد ثقيلة من الخشب ولكنه لايستطيع حمل مسمار واحد ؟ 
33- ماهو الشئ الذي يسير بلا رجلين ولا يدخل الا بالاذنين ؟ 
34- ماهو الشئ الذي اسمه على لونه ؟ 
35- ماهو الشئ الذي لايمشي الا بالضرب ؟ 
36- ماهو الشئ الذي ينقلنا من مكان الى مكان دون ان يتحرك ؟ 
37- ماهو الشئ الذي يطلبه الناس اذا غاب عنهم واذا حضر هربوا منه ؟ 
38- ماهو الشئ الذي يخترق الزجاج ولكن لايكسره ؟ 
39- ماهو الشئ الذي له اسنان ولا يعض احد ؟ 
40- من هو الذي يرى صديقه وعدوه بعين واحده ؟ 
41- من هما الاختان اللتان تسكنان متجاورتين ولا ترى أحدهما الاخرى ؟
42- من هو الانسان الذي يتمنى ان يكون اعور ؟ 
43- من هي الام التي لم تولد وولدت ؟ 
44- من هي الام التي لم تولد ولم تلد ؟ 
45- ماهو اهون موجود واعز مفقود ؟ 
46- من هو الشئ الذي له عشرة الاف عين ولكنه لايرى ؟ 
47- من هي التي تحترق لتفيد غيرها ؟ 
48- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا اسقيته ما يحب عاش واذا اسقيته ما يكره مات وان اطعمته اي شئ زاد ؟ 
49- كلمة تحتوي على ثمان حروف وتشمل جميع الحروف ، فماهي ؟ 
50- امس لم اكن موجود وغدا اموت فمن انا ؟ 
51- ماهو الشئ الذي ليس له عقل يفكر به ، او لسان ينطق به ، ومع ذلك ينطق بالحقيقة ؟ 
52- هل يمكن ان يكون النهر بلا ماء ؟ 
53- تمشي وتتوقف والعجيب انها بلا ارجل فماهي ؟
54- من القاتل الذي لايعاقبه الشرع ولا القانون ( ليس المنتحر ) ؟ 
55- هو ابن الماء واذا وضع في الماء يموت فمن هو ؟ 
56- من هو الذي ينام ويجلس ويمشي ويلعب وحذاءه في قدمه لايفارقة ؟
57- ماهو الجرح الذي لاينزف دما ؟ 
58- كثير من الحيوانات شعرها من الخارج ولحمها من الداخل ولكن هناك شئ شعره من الداخل ولحمه من الخارج ؟ 
59- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا دخل في الماء ضاع وتشتت وليس بالثلج ؟ 
60- ماهو القفص الذي لايحبس حيوانا او طيرا ؟ 
61- ماهو الشئ الذي له اربعة ارجل ومع ذلك لايمشي ؟ 
62- يدل على الوقت وليس بساعة ويلبس تاجا وليس بملك فمن هو ؟
63-له خمسة اصابع بدون عظم او لحم فمن يكون ؟ 
64- دولة اسلامية اول حرفين فيها مثل اخر حرفين واوسطها ركن من اركان الاسلام فمن هي ؟ 
65- بيت سكانه بالالوف ولا يتسع لعصفور فمن هو ؟ 
66- أكله شراب ونتاجه منفعه ان استراح لبس القبعة واثناء العمل يخلع القبعة فمن هو ؟ 
67- اين يأتي يوم الجمعة قبل يوم الخميس ؟ 
68- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا وقفت امامه وبكيت بكى واذا ضحكت ضحك ؟ 
69- كله ثقوب ومع ذلك يحفظ الماء فما هو ؟ 
70- حائر في السماء يسير في الفضاء يسكب دموعه فوق الارض فماهو؟ 
71- ماهو الشئ الوحيد الذي يستطيع الانسان ان يحققه بدون ان يبذل اي مجهود ؟ 
72- خمسة زائد خمسة يساوي خمسة كيف؟ 
73- عشرة وعشرة ليست عشرين واذا اضفت لها خمسين صارت احدى عشرة كيف ؟ 
74- مدينة عربية تدل على ان كلا من الاخوين له ابن اخ فماهي تلك الدولة ؟ 
75- متى يسافر الانسان بسرعة تساوي سرعة السيارة ؟ 
76- لها رقبة وليس لها رأس فما هي ؟ 
77- ماهو الشئ الذي يحاكي جميع الناس وليس فيه روح ولا احساس ولا يعمل الابقطع الرأس ؟ 
78- الاف الخيوط تسقط في النهر ولا تراها ثانية فماهي ؟ 
79-ضعيف حتى ان النسيم يحركه وقوي حتى إن السكين الحاد لايترك فيه أثر ؟ 
80- شئ كعبه للحيوان ........ ورأسه للأنسان فماهو ؟ 
81- مفتوحة الابواب في النهار مغلفة في الليل اذا نظرت اليها رأيت نفسك ؟ 
82- ماهو الشئ الذي يكتب كثيرا ولا يقرأ حرفا واحدا ؟ 
83- قاض عادل له كفان وليس له اصابع بحكمه الناس راضون فماهو ؟ 
84- اربعة حرامية لهم طربوش واحد ؟ 
85- ماهو الشئ الذي أوله في خلود واوسطه في الاخرة ونهايته في الصراخ ؟ 
86- يتعلق بك ويلازمك في النور ولكنه يختفي في الظلام فما هو ؟ 
87- ماهو الشئ الذي يعتبر غير نظيف اذا ابيض لونه ؟
88- مالذي لحمه من الداخل وعظمه من الخارج ؟ 
89- الذي يهز رأسه وهو يصعد التل ؟ 
90- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا اردت ان تستعمله رميته ؟ 
91- اين يقع البحر الذي لاماء فيه ؟ 
92- مالمقصود بالابيات الشعرية التالية :
اسم الذي اعشقه اوله في ناظره 
ان فاتني اوله فإن لي في آخره 
93- وآكلة من غير فم وبطن لها الاشجار والحيوان قوت 
اذا اطعمتها انتعشت وعاشت وان اسقيتهـــــا مـاء تمـوت 
94- اسم من اهواه اضحى في سمــا الحسن بديعـــــــا 
ان حذفت السين منه أفطـــــــر الناس جميعـــــا
95- يقال ان ستا وعشرين بنتا جلسن على واحد وعشرين كرسيا كل واحدة على كرسي كيف ؟ 
96- قال الرجل لصديقه وهو يشير الى صورة معلقة : ليس لي اخوة واخوات ولكن والد صاحب هذه الصورة ابن ابي . فمن يكون صاحب الصورة ؟ 
97- ماهو العدد الذي اذا ضربته في نفسه واضفت الى الناتج خمسة يصبح ثلاثين ؟
98- حفرة عمقها متر وارتفاعها متر وعرضها متر كم بها من تراب ؟
99- اذا كان عمري بعد 10سنوات يساوي ضعف عمري منذ 20سنة فماعمري الان ؟ 
100- كان عمر يونس35سنة في عام 1980 ولكن عمره كان 25سنة في عام 1990 كيف ؟

ارجـــو ان تنال اعجابكم*

----------


## mylife079

:Bl (16):  :Bl (16):  :SnipeR (11):

----------


## شمعة الظلام

> 


شو صعبين لهذي الدرجة حاول بس واعتبر تحدي

----------


## شمعة امل

انا ما تستعرفيش بيا 
حليهم انت  :Icon17:

----------


## mylife079

6 - حرف السين 
12 - عقرب الساعة
20 - حرف الواو
24 - اسمك
29 - الحفرة
32 - البحر
38 - الضوء
39 - المشط
47 -  النار
64 - الصومال
70 - الغيوم
82 -  القلم
83 -  الميزان
86 -  الخيال
90 -  صنارة السمك
95 - المقصود ب ستا اي ست اي المرأة
97 - 5

----------


## anoucha

شو بيعرفني :Eh S(4):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

من هو الواحد الذي لاثاني له
الله تعالى
 والاثنان الذين لاثالث لهما 
الليل والنهار
 والخمسة الذين لاسادس لهم 
الصلوات الخمسه 





6- شئ في السماء وليس في الماء ؟ 
حرف السين





- هناك عقرب لايلدغ ولايعض ولا يخاف منه أحد حتى الاطفال ؟ 
عقرب الساعه




18- شجرة لها 12 فرع في كل فرع 30 غصن في كل غصن 5 ثمرات اثنتان في الشمس وثلاث في الظل فماهي هذه الشجرة ؟
12 فرع هم عدد اشهر السنه 
30 غصن وهم عدد ايام الشهر ، 5 ثمرات وهم الصلوات الخمسه ، اثنتان في الشمس صلاة الظهر والعصر ، وثلاث في الظل الفجر والمغرب والعشاء
19- ماهو الشئ الذي تذبحه وتبكي عليه ؟
البصل



24- ماهو الشئ الذي تملكة انت ولكن يستعمله غيرك اكثر منك ؟
اسمك

29- ماهو الشئ الذي كلما اخذت منه كبر ؟ الحفرة
30- ماهو الشئ الذي اذا دققته لم يدق واذا بللته بالماء يبل ؟ يمكن الاسفنج
32- ماهو الشئ الذي يستطيع حمل سفينة بأكملها وأعواد ثقيلة من الخشب ولكنه لايستطيع حمل مسمار واحد ؟ البحر
35- ماهو الشئ الذي لايمشي الا بالضرب ؟ المسمار
رح اجاوبك عليهم كلهم بس اكون فاضيه لاني بعرفهم مو كلهم يعني 98%

----------


## شمعة الظلام

> من هو الواحد الذي لاثاني له
> الله تعالى
> والاثنان الذين لاثالث لهما 
> الليل والنهار
> والخمسة الذين لاسادس لهم 
> الصلوات الخمسه 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حستنى تكملي حلهم  وراح أستعرف بيك  






وتسلمو كلكم على المرور الرائع وأتمنى المواصلة شكرا

----------

